# Blindleistung



## Mike369 (18 Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hab hier n kleines Problem mit ner Formel:

Drehstrommotor Dreieck:400V, 1,1A, cosphi 0,72
gesucht ist die aufgenommene Blindleistung

habe folgende formel benutzt

Q= U x I x sinphi

hab erst cos in sin umgerechnet aber zum schluss das falsche ergebnis bekommen
Hab ich die falsche formel oder was stimmt hier nicht
Danke euch schon mal


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2009)

wie wäre es mit Wurzel 3 ?

P = 1,73 * U * I * cos Phi 

Gruß
LL


----------



## Mike369 (18 Juni 2009)

hallo larry,

ne passt auch nicht


----------



## marlob (18 Juni 2009)

Die Formel von Larry sollte stimmen, was hast du denn raus und was sollte rauskommen?


----------



## Mike369 (18 Juni 2009)

also es sollte 529 var raus kommen, ja nach meinem Formelbuch sollte es auch stimmen aber kommt nicht das raus


----------



## marlob (18 Juni 2009)

Ich habe jetzt 548 rausbekommen.
EDIT: für P, war vorhin zu schnell ;-)


----------



## trinitaucher (18 Juni 2009)

529 kommt ja auch raus 

S= sqrt(P²+Q²)

Die 0,72 sind schon der cosphi, also lautet die Formel für P:

P=sqrt(3)*400*1,1*0,72


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juni 2009)

ist auch schon lange her, deshalb aus der Formelsammlung

S = 1,73 * U * I

P = S * cos Phi

Q = S * Sin Phi

S - Scheinleistung
P - Wirkleistung
Q - Blindleistung


----------



## marlob (18 Juni 2009)

arccos(72) = 0,76
sin (0,76) = 0.694132483

in Q = S * Sin Phi eingesetzt ergibt dann ca. 529


----------



## Mike369 (18 Juni 2009)

ok habs jetz...alles nur wegen dem s.... cos sin


----------



## Mike369 (18 Juni 2009)

Danke euch


----------



## trinitaucher (18 Juni 2009)

Hätte auch ohne Sin / Cos gehen können, wenn die Zusammenhänge zwischen Schein-, Wirk- und Blindleitung bekannt sind.


----------



## Mike369 (18 Juni 2009)

ja wenn..........


----------

